# Cyphotilapia frontosa "7 stripes" Kigoma WC breeding group



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Very young WC breeding group, alpha male is 16 cm long, females size ranges 12-14 cm long, sub dominant male is 14 cm long. 6 spawns occurred already - less than month & a half since I put them in this tank.

Love the mask on their faces 

*HD video:*





Johnathan :thumb:


----------



## mceatalot (May 30, 2013)

Great looking Cyph! What are they mixed with?


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi MC, Thank you 
The group shares the tank with 8 Neolamprologus leleupi Kabogo orange F1 & 9 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Mamelela "lemon Jake" F1(6 males:3 females).


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Lovely group. I have a group of wc Kigs myself - underated frontosas I think. Have you tried letting the females hold naturally?


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks *Mr Mbuna* 
I would love to see your group please opcorn:

The females are very small, 12-14 cm, I let the first spawner hold 17 days before stripping her. in my opinion, to try let them hold full term at that size is not healthy for them, maybe in the wild it works & the female rest and regain strength for a long period of time before it ready for the next spawn, but in the aquarium it's a different story - the dominant male is restless & harasses the female constantly to breed with him. 
By the way, 3 new holders since friday :fish:


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

I will try to take a vid soon. My group are not yet breeding - I have had spawns but they don't hold because they are not fertilised. My male is the smallest in the group at just under 6" and he is not doing his job yet. I have a larger male ordered which will hopefully arrive soon. They once bred accidentally with my Mobas (when they were at the dealers in the same tank) and the one female held well then so I think they will be ok when I have a male.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's a short vid of my group. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS-t-KMs ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Two very nice groups of fish.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Stripping the smallest female(12 cm) in the group, held the spawn quite well -





Johnathan :thumb:


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello all.
A quick update and first look at the F1 juveniles at one of our display tank:





Johnathan :thumb:


----------



## joe1967 (Apr 1, 2013)

I recently sold a group of these. seeing this video makes me wish I had kept them..


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

How could you that Joe?! :wink: 
What do you have now?


----------



## joe1967 (Apr 1, 2013)

Over the last ten years or so I've primarily kept tropheus, but recently started keeping peacocks.. picked up a group of ngara flame tail and blue orchid cichlids.
Really liking them


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice options :thumb:


----------

